# nissan 4cyl performance parts



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have already googled this but cant find anything

i read the some reviews ppl have posted on intakes and exhaust but none on a 4cyl

the reason i ask is because i need a new exhaust because mine is rusting out. i wanted something that would add some power to it and increase mpg alittle, and while i was at it i also like to upgrade to a high performance intake to put the icing on the cake.

thx for your replies, and prices would be appreicated(spelling?)


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

o and i would like the gain the extra power on the bottom end of the rpm band like under 4k 

thx


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

try this http://www.car-stuff.com/performance/years.php?make=19 or this http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...9&ps_session=b0f8e13d201ba274fe5c2fe78023d46e


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

hey i check out that stuff but nothing for a 2000 4cyl automatic


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...3&ps_session=73eab4ffbeddd06d1e9d28abb3bf91f1

I don't know what all you are looking for, but this link right here has CAI for your frontier. It doesn't matter if it is a auto or man for those. I've started looking at CAI's again. Just after recently saying that it wasn't worth the money to me. I am starting to change my mind now.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

thx for your reply

has anybody used one of these, i justed wanted to know if thier is any real difference

what about an exhaust?!?!?!?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> thx for your reply
> 
> has anybody used one of these, i justed wanted to know if thier is any real difference
> 
> what about an exhaust?!?!?!?


If you are talking about the CAI's, I am very close to buying one right now. I haven't made the final decision, but I am thinking about it as I am typing right now. And yes, this would probably make me a hypocrite.

I've been talking to a guy about the CAI. He has the Weapon-R Dragon. He rocommended me to buy the Weapon-R secret weapon. About a hundred bucks more. But it comes with a cold air box to help protect against water entering the system. I found one at http://www.sromagazine.com/shop/productlisting799-6203.html for 287 plus additional costs of shipping. Most websites are selling for in the 300 range. 

For exhaust, I have a magnaflow single in dual out. I am very happy with it. The guy that have been talking to has a Spintech exhaust and his sounds really good. I'll ask if I can send you his video clip I got from him. I followed suit and made a video clip of my own. It is at my website, in my signature link. Go to the bottom of my frontier page and click on that link which will be another page with a few pictures and at the bottom of that one some video clips. Check them out and hear the Magnaflow for yourself. Again, just my personal opinion, I think it sounds pretty decent. 

Hope this helps :cheers:


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

hey i like your frontier

when i was looking at your page i noticed u lived in madison alabama

i live in opp alabama, which is very south alabama i think you are middle way

just thought that was kinda strange

did u noticed any power increases are mpg increases from your exhaust, i like the way it looks


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> If you are talking about the CAI's, I am very close to buying one right now. I haven't made the final decision, but I am thinking about it as I am typing right now. And yes, this would probably make me a hypocrite.


Maybe you're just becoming enlightened. Who knows if you get one and are really impressed with it, you may "turn me to the cold side"


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> hey i like your frontier
> 
> when i was looking at your page i noticed u lived in madison alabama
> 
> ...


Before I moved up here, I lived in Enterprise Alabama. My dad was in the military and we were stationed there as an instructor pilot for the Longbow. Then he retired and we moved up here when he took a job at Camber Corp. working with the Longbow Apache simulations and such. 
I think in Jr. High School, we played your Jr High team, (or actually when I was at the high school level or Jr High started playing Opp.) Its neat because there are not that many on this particular forum in Alabama. 

Thanks
I can not truthfully say that I did notice an increase in power, but I am sure that I might have picked up a couple hp. As far as gas mileage, I think that over the long stretch, it has gone up slightly, but not noticeable enough to qoute. It is not that loud inside the cab either. Something I did not want was excessive sound in the cab. Turn the stereo up a little and its gone. 
What I can say for sure is that I really like it and do not regret buying it at all. It was worth the money I paid.

I am waiting on a response from the guy that I was talking about for his exhaust. I think I am going to put it up anyways because he didn't mind if I put a pic of his truck on my website. You might like his muffler. It has a different sound. I really like it. 

If I do go witht he CAI, I'll let you know all the details once its installed.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> hey i like your frontier
> 
> when i was looking at your page i noticed u lived in madison alabama
> 
> ...


Hey, if you are interested, I put the videos up of that guys frontier. I think it worth a look for seeing whats out there. Again, it a spintech. I put a link to his cardomain page so you could get more details about it. 

http://mycars157.mitchellswebsite.com/various.html

here's a quicker way to get to the videos. Oh yeah, keep in mind that he is running a CAI with the muffler. I noticed a slight difference in sound when I installed my K&N drop in filter. So the intake does affect the sound from the exhaust some. Enjoy


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

that is really wierd enterprise is like 30mins from opp alabama

i like to take my gf over there and eat cause opp is really small(if u blind just right u miss it)

srry for getting off topic


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Maybe you're just becoming enlightened. Who knows if you get one and are really impressed with it, you may "turn me to the cold side"


From what this guy has been saying, its worth it. Is it worth it in terms of what you or I or anyone else are looking for? Don't know yet. From the sound of things though, I am confident it is going to be worth it. I'll definelty keep you posted though. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

*I DID IT!*

I did it. I bought the Weapon-R Secret Weapon intake. 
Cost me 294 with shipping included. Comes with a cold air box, and even some filter cleaner for free. I had to close my eyes when I hit submit order, but I did it. Lets just hope I enjoy this thing for how much it just cost me.

http://www.sromagazine.com/shop/productlisting799-6203.html

for all the 4 banger owners, this is the best deal I could find as of today. A lot of websites are well into the 300 range. Lets just hope this thing isn't backordered


----------



## datsun8 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Electric Fan?*

I recently bought a used '98 4cyl XE 5spd w/ 48K on it. My previous car was an '02 WRX wagon, so I'm missing the fun factor a bit. I've been watching this tread with great interest. I was wondering if anyone has thought about replacing the mechanical fan with an electric to free up a little hp? 

My wife has an '03 Murano -- I use to get in it and think it was kind of slow (compared to the WRX), now I get in an think "oooh, feel the power!"


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

so mitchell what about that intake


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

datsun8 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has thought about replacing the mechanical fan with an electric to free up a little hp?


I did this on my previous vehicle; an anemic 80HP Geo Tracker. I can't say that it made a HP difference, but it was much more quiet and, since most of my miles were highway or light city, it was hardly ever on. I wish all manufacturers would use electric fans.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> so mitchell what about that intake


Well...it should be here tomorrow night. The part of the city I am in gets their UPS deleveries between 5-7. As soon as I get it installed, I let you know something. Can't wait, less than 24 hours away! :thumbup: 

You and your gf ever eat at PoFolks? I use to work there for two looonnnggg years. Not too bad, but at times, it made those two years long. My last job there before I left was at Effie's Cantina. I loved that place. Best restaurant job I had. If you ever go, and meet one of the owners that might be walking around (Chad, Sharon, or Richard) be sure to tell them I said hi.

Oh, by the way, I changed my order from the secret weapon to the dragon. For what I need, this is just fine for me. I plan on putting a K&N filter on it after the dragon filter needs to be cleaned. After talking with NismoFrontin and a couple of others on different websites, they really did not know if the extra hundred of the secret weapon was any better than the cheaper dragon intake.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

about eating at pofolks i used to when i was little, my grandfather loved that place. but effies(spelling?) i go to a lot, they have the best mexican place in enterpise to me. i like the new building they moved to as well. but ill remember to tell them when i go back


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> about eating at pofolks i used to when i was little, my grandfather loved that place. but effies(spelling?) i go to a lot, they have the best mexican place in enterpise to me. i like the new building they moved to as well. but ill remember to tell them when i go back


I spent many nights early into the morning helping them get the new building running. The contractor failed to stay on a specific time line and we got way behind on opening. The sooner we opened back up, the sooner I was able to get paid, normally and for all the time I put in helping them get the place running. Great place and great people there, I miss it sometimes. :cheers:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Having trouble. Will have to postpone any info until tomorrow. Sorry


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

mitchell35758 said:


> Having trouble. Will have to postpone any info until tomorrow. Sorry


hey mitchell finaly got onto these forums maybe there are people more knowledge able than i am and that can help me out hehe. post pics of your intake soon.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

lparkfan17 said:


> hey mitchell finaly got onto these forums maybe there are people more knowledge able than i am and that can help me out hehe. post pics of your intake soon.


Hey man, welcome

I'll will diffently be posting some pics soon. 
Did you have any "fit" problems with your intake? 
My support arm on the tube itself was right up agaisnt a a/c line? Mine does, I had to buy some of that water pipe insulator. Wrapped it around the arm and the hose for double protection. Also, the arm did not lign up with the bolt hole for the resenator box and I had to use a metal bracket that I had with holes in it and install it that way. I'll post some pics to show you.


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

mitchell35758 said:


> Hey man, welcome
> 
> I'll will diffently be posting some pics soon.
> Did you have any "fit" problems with your intake?
> My support arm on the tube itself was right up agaisnt a a/c line? Mine does, I had to buy some of that water pipe insulator. Wrapped it around the arm and the hose for double protection. Also, the arm did not lign up with the bolt hole for the resenator box and I had to use a metal bracket that I had with holes in it and install it that way. I'll post some pics to show you.


i had no real fitment issues or anything did you get that hole in the intake ok. that one took me a while to drill pain in the butt..


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i did the new intake give any more power

if so at what rpm was the power fault at.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> i did the new intake give any more power
> 
> if so at what rpm was the power fault at.


I noticed with mine, the power really started to kick in more as soon as it hit 3000rpm, and really started to pull more in the 3500-4500 range.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> i did the new intake give any more power
> 
> if so at what rpm was the power fault at.


Yeah, I would have to say I felt a little at around 4000rpm. Keep in mind that I have the dragon vs. NismoFrontin has the secret weapon (both weapon-r)To me, it wasn't much, but again, I wasn't going after gobs of power. I think I was more interested in the looks and sound. Though, so far, The sound hasn't been much. My exhaust sounds a little deeper now :thumbup:, I like that. I'm going to replace the dragon filter real soon with a K&N. I was reading today that foam filters can cause turbulence in the intake tubing. It kinda makes a little sense from what I read about it, but still wonder if it was the least bit true. 
So far, was this worth it to me? I would have to say that as of right now I am still mixed on that answer. I'll have a definete answer later once I have driven with it some more. I've only put about 5 miles on it so far, so it is still too early for a solid answer. :cheers:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just updated my website. A few pictures. Will post some more and better ones later as well as a video or two. :thumbup:


----------



## lparkfan17 (Feb 1, 2006)

mitchell35758 said:


> Yeah, I would have to say I felt a little at around 4000rpm. Keep in mind that I have the dragon vs. NismoFrontin has the secret weapon (both weapon-r)To me, it wasn't much, but again, I wasn't going after gobs of power. I think I was more interested in the looks and sound. Though, so far, The sound hasn't been much. My exhaust sounds a little deeper now :thumbup:, I like that. I'm going to replace the dragon filter real soon with a K&N. I was reading today that foam filters can cause turbulence in the intake tubing. It kinda makes a little sense from what I read about it, but still wonder if it was the least bit true.
> So far, was this worth it to me? I would have to say that as of right now I am still mixed on that answer. I'll have a definete answer later once I have driven with it some more. I've only put about 5 miles on it so far, so it is still too early for a solid answer. :cheers:


i really didn't get a feel for mine much till i drove with it on more and now i love it because my exhaust sounds amazing and i love the intake sound i can hear it realy well from the inside of my cab with my windows open, and i do see an increase in pull at around 3500 to 3000 i like it a lot and it was a great addition to my permance mods, next permance mods in may will be pacesetter headers and straight pipe to replace cat. and i do live in california it is illegal lol. anyone else in CA that has my same prob.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99,

I found this intake here: http://www.fbimini.com/product.asp?idno=5477 
Read the install guide and did not care for it too much, but it is another alternative. It says 98-01, but it is good for all the way up to 04. :cheers:


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

so mitchell

do you still like your intake??


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> so mitchell
> 
> do you still like your intake??


Well, right now, I'm not enjoying it. But yeah I'm still loving it. 
I'm not enjoying it right now becaues I had to take it off for my trip into the dealerhsip tomorrow. I didn't want problems with my new dealership so I just removed it for the time being. I won't put it back on until I get my K&N filter for it tomorrow night. But yeah, I'm loving it. Compliments the exhaust very well. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just put the intake back on with the new K&N filter. I have to say that the filters that come with the weapon-r dragon intake suck(not literally  ) The K&N filter makes a huge difference. I can hear the intake sucking air in the cab now. Sounds really good. Exhaust is even louder, but about the same tone as when I had the other filter on it. What a huge difference. Oh yeah, I can feel a better than slight difference compared to the last time I posted what I thought. :thumbup:


----------



## 98_Nissan_Frontier (Feb 23, 2006)

dflw_99 said:


> i have already googled this but cant find anything
> 
> i read the some reviews ppl have posted on intakes and exhaust but none on a 4cyl
> 
> ...


I have a 98 Frontier 2.4. I'm not dissopointed with the horsepower compared to other 4 cylinders. i've done some mods to my truck. i gutted out the cat and welded in a 2&1/8th pipe inside the cat and put it back in place, but if you do that you have to buy a module for the rear o2 sensor witch is only $45. you can buy them out of a jeggs or summit book.i notice a substacial horsepower gain and a better sound.i've droped it 4 inches with some low profile tires.it hugs a curve like a sports car know, but the draw back is the sports car ride.i built my own cold air induction out of an exuast pipe off of an f-250, the pipe is the perfect size.you do have to drill a hole in the pipe for the IAT sensor. but i don't think there is anything you can do to get more power under 4k rpm's. i picked up a little more from 3k to 4k but under 3k you can hang it up.


----------

